# Stolen Duck Boat



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 12, 2014)

Good friend (John super Beab) This is his Gon forum name, called me today and told me that his duck boat was stolen yesterday. Stolen from his house in OLA Ga. It 1640 Lowes boat camo with 2001 30hp Tohatsu motor.  The crooks cut the locks and took it out of his drive way. He had just put on the light bar. The Front Nav. Light is on the left side if your looking at the front of the boat. Check out the pics. Keep your eyes open for this boat.
Thanks Guys
Larry


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm guessing "Ila"....
I'm not 5 minutes from there so I'll be sure to keep a watch for it.


----------



## Animal slayer (Dec 12, 2014)

Ten four I'll be on the look out for it


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 12, 2014)

on the look out in the SE


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 12, 2014)

tucker80 said:


> I'm guessing "Ila"....
> I'm not 5 minutes from there so I'll be sure to keep a watch for it.



Ila....close to commerce.  Ola....close to McDonough.  I bet since Larry is from around McDonough it's probably Ola.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll Be on the look out


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 12, 2014)

On look out in csra


----------



## tad3695 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm a few miles from Ola with property next to South River. I'll be looking out for it. Shared pic on Facebook.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 13, 2014)

It is Ola and Henry county.
John is a great friend of mine and would do anything to help anyone. Everyone please keep an eye out.
Thanks for posting Larry.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 13, 2014)

I know this is serious but I am not.  Have never stole a boat, batow, Ogeechie River boat type boats but I have "found a few". Sunk, hid, trip over them in some backwater somewhere wading. All this was in questionable areas concerning Public/Private bottom muds stuff in Law of Navigation. Etc.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 13, 2014)

I will BOLO and I shared it on Facebook.  If everyone that can share this way does so, we will have tens of thousands of eyes looking for it. 
I hate a thief.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for being on the look out for my boat. I now it's been passed around on several Facebook pages just want to thank everyone that's helping me


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 13, 2014)

TTT. Hope you find it.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 14, 2014)

Not plugging myself as an insurance guy but asumming that boat is worth about 7k we could have insured it for about 10 bucks a month. Boats and trailers are stolen way more frequently than cars yet are often times uninsured. I know if wouldn't be the same boat but a check to replace it would help ease the pain.  Hope it turns up and I hope you had coverage.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 14, 2014)

I also hope they catch the thief.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Dec 14, 2014)

That sucks, hope you get a hold of the thief literally.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Dec 14, 2014)

hope u have the drain plug and they don't


----------



## tcoker (Dec 15, 2014)

Can't stand a dang thief!

Hope you get it back and the lowlife scum goes to jail.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 15, 2014)

Live in that part of Henry County, will be sure and keep a lookout for it too, my son goes to OHS and I will tell him to pass the info to friends at school also. Good luck in recovering it.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 15, 2014)

Michael B stole my boat 6 years ago.  Luckily he kept pushing his luck and got caught with a 4wheeler in the back of his truck at 2am a few weeks later.  Forsyth Co detectives went to his house and found the identifying marks on my boat written on the 3 benches "The Dead Duck"  He had repainted the whole boat with high dollar DuPont boat.  Got $500 in restitution and a new paint job!!  1972 1436 Polarkraft with a kill/fish list from heck...
We are on the look out and hopefully the perp is caught and you get your boat back!


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 15, 2014)

I'll have the rope and the tree limb ready when they're caught!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 15, 2014)

If you steal a mans duck boat during duck season.
YOU DESERVE TO DIE IN A CRUEL AND HORRIFIC WAY.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Dec 15, 2014)

There's a special place for the low life's that stole my passion !! They stole my baby keep your eyes peeled and let's see if it turns up. CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored I'll pAy a handsome reward for the return of the boat or the conviction of the thrives


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 15, 2014)

Man I hate to hear this John!!! I'll keep a lookout for it! I'd sure love to catch the thief!!!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 18, 2014)

Bump


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ttt.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 20, 2014)

Any update on the missing boat? Just saw this post and I pray they are caught and that you get you boat back in good shape before Christmas.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 22, 2014)

Any updates on your boat? Still praying you get her back and the thief is caught.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Dec 24, 2014)

No news on the boat, going to be a little sad going to Arkansas next wend. With out it I appreciate every one keeping an eye out Merry Christmas


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Dec 29, 2014)

All I can say is I have my boat back!! It's been a good day


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## labsnducks (Dec 29, 2014)

Can you say how you got it back?


----------



## Animal slayer (Dec 29, 2014)

Thats awesome man congrats


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 29, 2014)

Glad for you.


----------



## eidson (Dec 29, 2014)

Throw them under the jail house


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice!! Howdya get it back?


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 30, 2014)

awesome!!!


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 30, 2014)

PTL  That's an answer to our prayers. 
Very happy for you!


----------



## Silvereyes (Dec 30, 2014)

Fantastic! Glad you got your boat back and hope someone is rotting in jail.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 30, 2014)

????? killing me,,,     whats the story? howd he get caught?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 30, 2014)

cmon with it already!


----------



## duckone (Jan 3, 2015)

SUPER BEAB,

Very glad to hear that you got your duck boat back.  I've thought of you a number of times since you posted about someone stealing your boat.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Jan 4, 2015)

A friend of mine found the boat it had been sold I was told. I I thought who ever stole it used it for hunting purposes they got my lights and batteries don't know who got it or had it its a long strange story just glad to have it back


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks to every one for keeping an eye out I'm Shure that played a huge part in me getting it back.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mattech (Jan 7, 2015)

Glad you got it back


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 7, 2015)

Lots of info missing here...

Would be interesting to hear the full story...


----------



## michaellee84 (Jan 7, 2015)

Glad u have ur boat......normally when u have a strange story there will be a lot of under handed things going on to cover up the truth. Just sayin


----------

